# Interval travel demand index



## 1965 (Aug 14, 2008)

this is referred to often inposts
how does one access this??


----------



## Dave M (Aug 14, 2008)

When you join II, you'll get a printed Resort Directory. The Demand Index for any geographical region is included at the beginning of the directory section for that region.

You can also see the chart that is applicable any single resort by going to the II website ( www.IntervalWorld.com ), accessing the online Resort Directory and then finding the page for that particular resort. Then click on "Travel Demand Index" on the right side of the page for that resort.


----------

